
The Power of Dopey Ideas - NaOH
https://techreflect.net/2020/07/15/the-power-of-dopey-ideas/
======
syntheticnature
There might be a better cache to use for this, but this is the one I found:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uuPVb9...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uuPVb9TzOyMJ:https://techreflect.net/2020/07/15/the-
power-of-dopey-ideas/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us=)

